# bulgaria



## delvmax (Dec 27, 2016)

im thinking of moving to bulgaria i am a uk citizen. and was wondering what are my options visa and tax wise. i work all over the world self employed and want to be resident in bulgaria, even though i may spend most of my time working in other european countries. who would i pay tax to on my earnings and what rate would it be.
recommendations for a nice area preferably near the sea and an international airport reasonably close , and also a house with land not in the city center. lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

delvmax said:


> im thinking of moving to bulgaria i am a uk citizen. and was wondering what are my options visa and tax wise. i work all over the world self employed and want to be resident in bulgaria, even though i may spend most of my time working in other european countries. who would i pay tax to on my earnings and what rate would it be.
> recommendations for a nice area preferably near the sea and an international airport reasonably close , and also a house with land not in the city center. lol


:welcome:

Bulgaria is in the EU, so as a UK citizen you don't (currently) need a visa to live nor work there. 

I'm in Spain, so can't help with any local info. apart from that tax residency is usually decided by where you spend the most time.

Take a look at the British Consulate website for more info https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-bulgaria


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Turns out the OECD has an information sheet on tax residence in Bulgaria: https://www.oecd.org/tax/automatic-...dency/Bulgaria - Information on residency.pdf

Wikipedia also has a good article on Taxation in Bulgaria.

Chances are that if you are resident in Bulgaria, you will need to establish whatever Bulgaria has for a "self-employment" business and pay taxes on the work you do elsewhere through your business entity unless you are taxed in the countries where you do the work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

